# SARMS S4 + Ostarine



## Blitz137 (Feb 17, 2014)

Greetings,

Newly registered, but have lurked for some time and done quite a bit of research here. 

My pet rat is getting ready to start an 8-week cycle of SARMS S4 and Ostarine, and I wanted to ask a few short questions as this will be his first experience with the two.

Plans are:

*Weeks 1 - 8:*
25mg x 2 Sarms S4 (Liquid, Once in the AM once PM)
25mg Ostarine (Liquid, Once Daily in the AM)

*Weeks 4 - 14:*
HCGenerate (to spearhead any potential suppression)

Any thoughts or issues on the dosage above? Lastly, a few quick questions:

- Is there any advantage to taking these liquids sublingually (ie, letting it sit under the tongue) vs. just swallowing the liquid?
- If not, am I able to mix these with something like orange juice, or would that cause issues? My rat is looking to avoid the reportedly terrible taste if at all possible.
- Lastly, I've noticed looking at the bottles that there is quite a bit of separation occurring in both substances after a while, and needs thorough shaking to mix back up well. The ostarine in particular seems to settle with what look like near solid-like little chunks floating around; is this something normal that is a non-issue once shaking up? Just wanting to make sure there's no red flags here - the research company I used is generally well received online, but figured it worth asking!

Appreciate the knowledge and help, and happy to finally get my first post in! Will have my rat post updates.


----------



## g0hardorgohome (Feb 17, 2014)

No point at taking them sublingually.. Sublingual delivery requires cyclodextrine and there is not cyclodextrine in research liquids.

You can mix them with whatever you want.

Shake well and you're good to go.

No need for HCGenerate, take just DAA and an OTC AI when you're finished with your cycle.


----------



## Blitz137 (Feb 18, 2014)

g0hardorgohome said:


> No point at taking them sublingually.. Sublingual delivery requires cyclodextrine and there is not cyclodextrine in research liquids.
> 
> You can mix them with whatever you want.
> 
> ...



Great information, very much appreciate it!


----------

